# I'm gonna cap the PC if i don't get a response!



## <<Onafets>> (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi...
My net is pissing me off. I try to download some thing and the maximum I get is 10 kb/sec rarely. WTF is up. Note: This has been happening for a while now and for every file i download. :shadedshu

HELP PLZ


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 8, 2008)

something in the router or moden might be F@#$ckd get the router and get the modem...dont unplug them that wont do...find a paper clicp and find the little reset button on them and hold them both in for like 30-45sec...do it with the modem first....then with the router....after that if it still doesnt work id call the ISP to make sure it isnt them....then id look at your computer...if that tunrs up nothing start looking back to a bad router or modem...


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 8, 2008)

You might have a download cap, like I do if you download over say 3gb in a day or during a certain period the isp will cap your speed for the greater good .... bastards.


----------



## EnergyFX (Dec 8, 2008)

Wireless??


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 8, 2008)

In fact I meant to ask what is the connection you are paying for ?


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Dec 8, 2008)

I can hear something shaking around and there is no reset button. I've got a 'Motorola, Surfboard'.


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 8, 2008)

<<Onafets>> said:


> I can hear something shaking around and there is no reset button. I've got a 'Motorola, Surfboard'.



Probs the same as mine SB5100?, Are you from the UK ?


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Dec 8, 2008)

Unlimited DownLoads Unlimited Browsing


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Dec 8, 2008)

And no Im from Aus


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 8, 2008)

<<Onafets>> said:


> Unlimited DownLoads Unlimited Browsing



Thats what virgin told me when I got my VIP internet package, When I read the terms and conditions during 5pm to 1 am if I download over 3gb it caps my speed.


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Dec 8, 2008)

Im with Bigpond


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Dec 8, 2008)

Should I Use the Onboard modem for the time being...


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 8, 2008)

?


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Dec 8, 2008)

Woops my Bad...lol!
Wat Onboard!


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 8, 2008)

id try as i said above but since their are no buttons lets try with step 1 re written unplug them both for a bit and try again.


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Dec 8, 2008)

Should i get a new modem?


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 8, 2008)

<<Onafets>> said:


> Should i get a new modem?



if it ends up being broken i dont see you having a choice.


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Dec 8, 2008)

Can i up my spped in some way without getting a new modem+70kb sec


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 8, 2008)

It wouldn't be the modem capping the speed more likely something else like a weak signal. I'd call them up and tell them to get someone out there free of charge and fix it.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 8, 2008)

<<Onafets>> said:


> Can i up my spped in some way without getting a new modem+70kb sec



if you try what i suggested above it could be


bad setting on your router

bad setting on your surfboard

bad setting on your system

ISP is screwing you

maybe damaged modem


try this open a command prompt and type "ipconfig /flushdns" without the quotes.


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Dec 8, 2008)

Ok then...now come gthe hard part...THE PHONE CALL!

Ring...Ring...Ring
Please Hold Someone will be with you in...7 hours. Thank-you for your call!


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Dec 8, 2008)

I think it worked unplugging. LOL SOOOOO SIMPLE THX
Ill post if any probs THX ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!


----------



## Triprift (Dec 8, 2008)

Can you dl something from bigpond im sure theyd have dl mirror where you dl a file or maybe of Game arena and see what spped you get.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 8, 2008)

<<Onafets>> said:


> I think it worked unplugging. LOL SOOOOO SIMPLE THX
> Ill post if any probs THX ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!



i love members that tell us how it goes after


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 8, 2008)

could be a problem at the exchange so it could be out of your hands
id leave it a while could be a bad modem/router but could be a problem outwith your reach


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 8, 2008)

most routers include a modem well at least my wireless router does


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Dec 8, 2008)

Well switching the cables worked fine...i'm getting 27kb/sec. bit of an increase. from switching the cables. Thx all for your help!


----------



## Yin (Dec 11, 2008)

<<Onafets>> said:


> Im with Bigpond



thats your problem.



<<Onafets>> said:


> Ok then...now come gthe hard part...THE PHONE CALL!
> 
> Ring...Ring...Ring
> Please Hold Someone will be with you in...7 hours. Thank-you for your call!



just say consultant to skip computer if that doesn't work swear at it


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 11, 2008)

Yin said:


> thats your problem.
> 
> 
> 
> just say consultant to skip computer if that doesn't work swear at it



i take mine out to dinner when it starts to BSOD


----------



## Yin (Dec 11, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> i take mine out to dinner when it starts to BSOD



lol I mean when he calls bigpond techsupport.


----------

